# Calcium Carbonate



## t_mclellan (Apr 19, 2010)

Do any of you have a source for bulk Calcium Carbonate?
I would prefer a "Block" form.
I can't use the tiny "Turtle block" from a pet store.

Thanks.


----------



## Seiryu (Apr 19, 2010)

t_mclellan said:


> Do any of you have a source for bulk Calcium Carbonate?
> I would prefer a "Block" form.
> I can't use the tiny "Turtle block" from a pet store.
> 
> Thanks.



I use the "Now" brand. However it's powder form. Not sure if they have a block kind.

www.nowfoods.com


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 19, 2010)

Cuttlebone-available in 2, 3, 5 lb. and larger quantities from bird supply vendors. One vendor sells broken cuttlebone pieces in bulk (perfect for tortoises) on Ebay on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 19, 2010)

I've seen the cuttle bone.
I was useing a block that is no longer made.
Thanks both of you!


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 19, 2010)

Last I knew those "turtle blocks" where primarly made from plaster of paris. Maybe they've changed since years ago.


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 19, 2010)

Just 1 reason I'm not interested in those.


----------



## stells (Apr 19, 2010)

Do you have Horse supply shops that sell food grade limestone flour... if so you can make your own by mixing it with some water... then drying them out...


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2010)

Kelly, what's this? Limestone flour?
I am not familiar with that. Do you do that?
Thanks na


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 19, 2010)

stells said:


> Do you have Horse supply shops that sell food grade limestone flour... if so you can make your own by mixing it with some water... then drying them out...



Now I really feel stupid!
But THANKS!
My wife has a bunch of those crazy jello molds! I think I'm gona have fun with this!
Yeah, That's RIGHT, I'm EXCITED!!!


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2010)

Wait,wait ,wait, I wanna know...What is it????
Na


----------



## stells (Apr 19, 2010)

Limestone flour is used over here as a suppliment to keep horses hooves healthy... 

I have been using it for a few years now and make my own blocks... the tortoises love it... its just basically pure calcium carbonate...

Have fun with the jelly moulds... I see rabbit shaped limestone blocks in your future lol

Here is what it is... you should be able to get it over there... you have horses right?? lol
http://www.tackdirect.co.uk/prod_show.asp?id=1591&ref=froogle&prodid=1591


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the link. Not only do we have horses over here. I have 4 of them. Just never even heard of this. We use lime on the stalls to absorb the smell of pee. But I was sure that was not what you were talking about. I am going to check it out!!!Now if I could just find my husbands jello molds!!
Na


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 19, 2010)

HAY! That was my idea!


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2010)

Tom,I know,,
just busting on ya!!
Na


----------



## stells (Apr 19, 2010)

No it wouldn't be the lime you use for the pee... 

This is food grade.... the other stuff like garden lime would be lethal

Calcium carbonate with no vits added that you already use for your tortoises should work this way too... you just need enough water to make a firm block... so its not to runny... then leave on the window sill to set


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 19, 2010)

I couldn't find pure calcium carbonate over here for horses (it all has other stuff in it). Here is the only large quantity of pure calcium carbonate I could find. http://www.vitadigest.com/le-calcium-carbonate-1kilo.html

Danny


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Danny!


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 29, 2010)

That NOW shop is great! Thanks! I have been having a lot of trouble finding bulk calcium carbonate. The pet feed stores here have it for poultry but is fairly large pieces.


----------



## stells (Apr 30, 2010)

Anybody tried making the blocks yet?


----------

